# Sostas guide



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Planning for Italy/Sicily this winter, but all sosta guides seem to be out print or otherwise unavailable.

Anyone got a copy of the one Vicarious sells (new ed. 03/2014) published by Camperlife IT in 2012 that they're prepared to part with? Please?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont know if you use it but there are lot on www.campingcar-infos.com

Its what I mainly use for all of Europe.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, cheers Barry, I use that too ... but I do like a book to flick thro' ...


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi I have just downloaded the Tomtom POis for Sostas from the Italian Tourist board (I think that's what they are anyway). If you are interested PM me and I will send them to you.

I would post a link but it took me a longtime to do it through editpoi2007! a complicated business! Its bang upto date though.

Dick


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've got a Guida Camper Aree di Sosta 2008.

Bought from Vacarious but I find it difficult to use, you arrive expecting an aire and it's campsite, or worse a layby on busy road.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

mr plodd posted a thread earlier selling all the books he had bought for an italian trip http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-146242-.html


----------

